# Shelldwellers.com is back up and running.



## CoryWM (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, just wanted to let everyone know that www.shelldwellers.com is back up and running with active members again. It had been on a downword spiral for the past couple years. New management and a new mod team things have picked back up. Check it out if you're keeping any shellie species.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice! I used to love that site when I kept shellies.


----------

